# Raider



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My sweet Raider has gone to the bridge. He would have turned 14 1/2 this month on the 26 and up until yesterday was doing wonderfully, even had a senior blood panel a couple weeks ago that was perfect. He woke up yesterday, went out, ate his breakfast and came back in. Around 6:30 he had what looked to be a seizure, I comforted him, and he seemed okay but it left him unable to get up. I planned on calling my vet at 8 and taking him in, managed to get him up around ten minutes to 8 to go out but he began gasping so we got him in the car and I took him directly to my vets just 5 minutes away. After examining him, vet suggested it was time, and I agreed. His eyes had the look that told me he was ready so I cradled his head and crooned to him I loved him and he was the best dog in the whole world and we let him go. He was the sweetest dog and never met a dog or human he didn't love and who didn't love him. I will miss him, but feel very blessed to have had him in our life for as long as we did.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about you losing sweet Raider. We lost our girl at 14 in a very similar way. You know the time is close but it is still so heartbreaking. Our hearts go out to you and your family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Raider, 14 1/2 is a great age but I know it's still so hard. Would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

yes, that would be very nice. thank you


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Raider. It's always hard but I hope thoughts of the great 14 years he had in your family will comfort you.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So sorry about your old sweetie Raider. You should post that photo of him in the snow - such a nice one.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Fly free, sweet Raider!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Raider last winter. I will miss him.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss of sweet Raider  . May his memories bring you some solace at this time. Rest In Peace sweet Raider.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Raider, he was beautiful. 

Godspeed precious one


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> Raider last winter. I will miss him.


That's a beautiful photo to cherish. I have added sweet Raider to The Rainbow Bridge List, again, I'm so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart sank when I logged on and saw Raider's name first thing.... He has been a fixture on this forum for so long, it is hard to see he's gone on ahead of us now. I appreciate you sharing the snow photo, it's a good one. Maybe when you feel like it, you could share some of the photos from his youth. That would be nice.

My heart goes out to you on your loss, thank you for loving him enough to set him free when it was time....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Raider....what a sweet photo...hugs to you....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I adored him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Raider. The picture of him in the snow is just wonderful.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so sorry. I adored him.


I know you did. We will miss him. He left us the way he lived with us, quietly, and with dignity and grace. Waited till Monday morning so I didn't have to rush him to an emergency vet, and was surrounded by people who loved him, my vet, all the vet techs and me. My husband couldn't come with me, our grandson had spent the night with us. I have no regrets, he had a long wonderful life and left us with beautiful memories.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a sweet, sweet face. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Ouch! I'm so sorry to hear about another Golden leaving us. The picture you shared of Raider showed a dog with a big heart. You just can't help but love a Golden. 

Raider sounds much like our last Golden, River. We lost him to cancer at age 11. I was so heartbroken that it was hard to breathe for several days. I teared up just talking to friends about him. As you know from your past pet experiences, this pain will ease with time. My heart aches for you. I hope it helps in knowing that you were with him until it was his time. You have all those great memories of Raider with you for years to come. You were blessed to have him for all those years. Hang in there, and God Bless!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your raider was such a handsome looking guy. We all share your loss here.It's never easy. Thank you for making the ultimate love decision in saving him from suffering. He gave you so much love. I hope that helps carry you through dark days of his loss.

Godspeed to Raider.

dlm ny country


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

His ashes are home, resting next to Tugg, Libby, Rusty and Tess. All good dogs missed every day. Lots of memories. Lots of smiles when I think of them. It took a couple days to fully miss Raider. He wasn't a loud dog, not a pushy or demanding dog. He was just here, giving love and getting love. A quiet noble presence.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's bittersweet when you have their ashes back with you, he sounds like he was a very special boy.


----------



## BuddyTuckerLove33 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Raider... ??We lost our boy Buddy in January and I still cry my eyes out every time I think about it..But just like you said I feel beyond blessed to have had such a kind, gentle, loving dog.. I hope you find comfort in your memories of and with Raider..


----------



## Keren16 (May 15, 2019)

I want to extend my sympathy for your loss of Raider. My Golden passed away 6 weeks ago. She had seizures also. We were always together. It is more difficult for me to accept her passing than my prior Goldens. I admire you very much for understanding a natural part of life.


----------



## brocksmom (Feb 17, 2019)

My heart goes out to you losing gorgeous Raider. Try to think of easing his suffering as your last gift to the darling, loving him to the end.


----------



## mgarofano (Feb 18, 2019)

Lost my girl Abby last Feb - she was 11. Was sick for a while and one day she let us know it was time. People said they will let you know when they are ready and she did. It's been over 4 months and I still look for her, talk to her, sing to her and miss the heck out of her. There's not a day that goes by that we don't talk about her. I've been through this before and one day the memories will suppress the pain, but they are never forgotten no matter what. Take care.


----------



## Kellymaric (Jun 21, 2019)

Your outlook on the situation is so beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes. Dogs are so special, and I feel they always take some of us with them when they pass on. The circle of life is amazing, and Raider will send you another precious pup to love that will have a piece of him. I always believe that. Best wishes.


----------



## msfarm1 (Jun 19, 2018)

What a beautiful dog and a beautiful memory!

There is always a little bit of our dog that passed in our new puppy that occupies our heart. I've found this to be true with my horses also.

My Gabriel passed a year ago this past May. My Raphael is now 11 months old and is so totally different from what Gabriel was. HOWEVER...they do share one thing... They both hop up to bed so as to beat me to the sweet spot...and then pretended to sleep when I try to move them. A little bit of my Gabriel in little my Raphael! 
At night when we're sleeping I think our Goldens that have passed speak to our Goldens that are still with us.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of handsome Raider. I understand that feeling not fully hitting for a few days. May your memories of him and your other dogs, bring smiles and special memories to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Fly free handsome Raider


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I amso sorry. I would say he was lucky to have had such a good life and able to be "normal" up to the last day. It is somkuch better to let them go when they tell us than to hang onto them becaue we can't let go.l It is so hard to do, but it is right. I have had to do it to many times, 4times since Augl. 2014 and it is never easy. But I do it for my much loved dogs. I know your heart will hurt, but eventually you will think of him with smiles instead of tears. RIPsweet boy.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> He wasn't a loud dog, not a pushy or demanding dog. He was just here, giving love and getting love. A quiet noble presence.



Something about this description just warmed my heart. A nice legacy.


----------



## Tobiw (Jul 6, 2019)

I feel your pain. We lost our beloved Marley 5 months ago. She woke up upstairs but didn't come down for breakfast. I knew this was not good. Then she tried to get up but couldn't. We brought her food up to her but she didn't eat. We kept her comfortable for a good part of the day hoping things would change but knowing this was not going to be a good outcome. We managed to put her on a towel and carried her to the car to go to the vet. They did blood and a work up. They said it was her heart and only a matter of a few days at best. We made the awful decision. I held her in my arms! I'm still hurting and crying.


----------

